# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Kujdes nga reklamat në MSN

## Ingenuous

Nje spyware fshihet tek banner'at reklamues te Microsoft Messenger 

Sic duket ndonjehacker ia ka dale te infiltrohet tek sistemi banner reklamues te Microsoft dhe po e shfrytezon duke i derguar MSN Messenger te gjithe botes, nje banner qe fshihet spyware.


Banneri ne fjale te shfaqet per te reklamuar nje link download'i te nje programi te quajtur PC-Secure, problemi eshte se mjafton thjeshte shfaqja e banner leshon nje dritare dialogu te Windows qe thote, Sistemi juaj nuk eshte i paster, dhe te kerkon: Deshiron te shkarkosh System Doctor per ta permisuar?. Behet fjale per te njellojtin mesazh "keqberes" qe nis nje kontroll ActiveX, edhe pse klienti shtyp tastin Cancel per ta injoruar, te infiltrohet.

Per momentin nuk ka nje zgjidhje te problemit, nese te shfaqet mesazhi e vetmja zgjidhje eshte te bllokoni cfardo download dhe te mbyllesh te gjitha dritaret te pop-up qe mund te shfaqen.


Mirulexofshim.

----------


## shefqeti11

Aktivizimi i Ad-Watch bllokon atomatikisht cdo spyware, reklam apo pop-up, qe keshtu disi mund t'i shmangeni ketij spywari, mendoj.
Gjithsesi te shofim ne vazhdim, mua ne fakt nuk me eshte paraqitur dicka e till, le te jemi ne pritje.

Thnx per info-n. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Ka dhe nje zgjidhje tjeter per ata qe perdorin msn messenger sebashku me msn plus nga Patchou.

Ekziston nje patch qe quhet A-Patch i cili te jep mundesine (nder te tjera) te caktivizosh cdo link te jashtem apo sistem baneri reklamues te msn-se. Une personalisht e perdor kete patch dhe jo vetem qe kam zhdukur shume gjera te panevojshme nga msn por kam rritur dhe shpejtesine e komunikimit dhe te log-in. Mos harroni qe ky patch funksionon vetem nese keni te instaluar msn plus.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> ...
> 
> Sic duket ndonjehacker ia ka dale te infiltrohet tek sistemi banner reklamues te Microsoft dhe po e shfrytezon duke i derguar MSN Messenger te gjithe botes, nje banner qe fshihet spyware.
> 
> ...


Nuk eshte infiltruar por e kan paguar MS te reklamoj produktin e tyre. MS ka reaguar bukur shpejt, por megjithate nuk eshte dashur te behet nje gabim ksisoji. Ja artikulli me detaje: http://apcmag.com/5382/microsoft_apo...e_to_customers

----------

